# In case anyone cares...



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

All of you already have your Colnagos, so you probably don't care  , but I emailed Trialtir the other day about the 2005 frames and here's what they said:

-----email-----
Hello, The new frames will be unveiled in Germany and then Milan. You should see photos about 1st week of Sept. appearing in the magazines.

Trey Henderson

Sales Mgr.
www.trialtir-usa.com
713-690-9413 x110
-----end email-----

...I've gotta get one!
T-shirt


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Gee, time to start thinking about my 4th.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok, that was uncalled for!

You are lucky. Well, hopefully someday I'll have one too.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> Ok, that was uncalled for!
> 
> You are lucky. Well, hopefully someday I'll have one too.


Keep your nose clean, eat your vegetables, stay out of trouble and all good (Italian) things will come to you in time.

I guarantee it.


----------

